# How do you track boilie recipes



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I am curious as to how everyone records and tracks their boilies and success. I came up with a simple excel spreadsheet to track this. Any time I make a new base or flavor I record it on a different worksheet (the tabs in the lower left part of the screen). Anyone do anything different or have any suggestions?

Carp Boilie Sheet (Sample) 


(COPYING TO CAG FORUMS ALSO)


----------

